# Do I have a male or a female Polleni?



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah so what i said earier: Male or female?










Thanks!


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

Its about 6 months old!


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

you might have to vent


----------



## s9601694 (Apr 14, 2011)

Woodworm said:


> you might have to vent


Its not THAT important to me :wink:


----------

